# Tutorial Contest Winner July 2008: mslips



## user79 (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *mslips *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *Mslips *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *mslips *, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

Click here to check out her winning tutorial!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 3, 2008)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And its not working for me either


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Me either. But CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats!  Such a pretty tutorial!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 3, 2008)

congrats


----------



## mar8613 (Aug 3, 2008)

That is really pretty congrats!
And link not working for me either...


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mslips (Aug 3, 2008)

Yay thanks everyone so much for voting!!!  =D


----------



## TDoll (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats, girl! You deserve it!


----------



## Fuschia_maniac (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats Beh!  You have to do that look on me again sometime!


----------



## onedollarshort (Aug 3, 2008)

Beh this is beautiful!!!!!!!!! Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## xpucu (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulation Mslips 
Link is not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can someone repost it please.


----------



## nibjet (Aug 3, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f191/tutorial-co...purple-107652/






 I had it bookmarked already, lol. this look is gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Aug 3, 2008)

Link is fixed now.


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 4, 2008)

this is fantastic, I love the purples you did a great job.


----------



## xpucu (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the fixed link


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Gorgeous look.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations. That was amazing work!


----------



## Miss World (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its a fantastic tutorial!


----------

